# CARRIER aground at Llanddulas



## Gulpers

Maritime & Coastguard Agency


Press Notice No: 40-12
Wednesday, April 04, 2012
Posted 02:04 GMT

VESSEL AGROUND AT LLANDDULAS

At 8.15 last night Liverpool Coastguard received a distress call from the cargo ship Carrier telling them they had run aground at Raynes Jetty, Llanddulas.

A strong gale was blowing and a five metre swell was reported. Because of the location of the grounding Holyhead Coastguard coordinated the rescue. All seven of the Polish crew were taken uninjured from the ship by two rescue helicopters (the first from RNAS Prestwick, the second from RAF Leconfield).

The A55 was closed to allow the rescue services safe access to the vessel. Coastguard Rescue teams from Rhyl and Llandudno offered assistance to the rescued crew whilst the RNLI lifeboats from Llandudno and Rhyl launched. 

The vessel is now resting against concrete dolosse* blocks on the beach at Llanddulas, which runs adjacent to the A55. Coastguard Rescue Officers, North Wales Fire and Rescue Service, Ambulance and Police are currently on scene with the Highways Agency. Salvage and counter pollution experts will be on site in the morning. 

-Ends-

Notes to Editors

1. The Carrier is a 82m general cargo ship. When it ran aground it was carrying a cargo of stones and 40,000 litres of fuel. It is registered in Antigua and Barbuda.

2. A dolos (plural dolosse) is a concrete block in a complex geometric shape weighing up to 20 tons, used in great numbers to protect harbour walls from the erosive force of ocean waves

3. Follow us on Twitter. Find us at MCA_media


----------



## RHP

A very exposed beach at that point, the vessel must have been mad to be so inshore in a Force 9 (as reported by the Daily Telegraph).


----------



## Gulpers

Some good photographs in Daily Mail *here*.


----------



## RHP

This is why I say exposed beach, I arrowed the approximate position of the vessel:


----------



## RHP

Close up of the position of grounding, not sure which jetty she was loading at, probably teh one on the right.


----------



## cenobite103

Glad to hear that all the crew are OK. Llandullas Jetty is not a particularly nice place to get alongside, load and then depart with a full load of roadstone even in the best of weathers. To try it in those conditions seems a bit much, unless they had a breakdown. I suppose the pressures from shipowners on the crews of their vessels is getting worse now compared with the 1990's when I did 9 trips there. Glad I'm retired!!


----------



## Compass Rose

Latest news from the BBC and a short video
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-17605225


----------



## Gulpers

RHP said:


> Close up of the position of grounding, not sure which jetty she was loading at, probably teh one on the right.


Hi RHP,

CARRIER is lying just to the left of the left hand jetty. 
The jetty on the right was operated by Hanson until 1993 and was demolished a couple of years ago. (Thumb)


----------



## Compass Rose

Cargo ship runs aground off coast of North Wales after hitting rocks

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-North-Wales-hitting-rocks.html#ixzz1r3BrJMbx


----------



## jactaa

cenobite103 said:


> Glad to hear that all the crew are OK. Llandullas Jetty is not a particularly nice place to get alongside, load and then depart with a full load of roadstone even in the best of weathers. To try it in those conditions seems a bit much, unless they had a breakdown. I suppose the pressures from shipowners on the crews of their vessels is getting worse now compared with the 1990's when I did 9 trips there. Glad I'm retired!!


I can second that.


----------



## Tony Shaw

At first glance it seems the jetty operators took a bit of a chance bringing a ship in to load with the forecast as it was. I suppose they thought they could get the ship off before the worst arrived. But backing of Llandullas jetty, fully loaded, into a North Easterly gale isn't my idea of a 'holiday' ! What a feat to get all the crew off safely though. For the crew - the stuff of nightmares !


----------



## RHP

Gulpers said:


> Hi RHP,
> 
> CARRIER is lying just to the left of the left hand jetty.
> The jetty on the right was operated by Hanson until 1993 and was demolished a couple of years ago. (Thumb)


It was there last time I passed! (I'll have to check the date of the Google earth image as well). (Whaaa)


----------



## lakercapt

There was no jetty in Llandulas that was wise to berth at in any sort of Northerly winds and if you were loading when a strong onshore wind sprung up it was a major decision whither the try and finish loading or get out pronto.
Many a bum puckering visits to that place even in the summer with a spring tide!!!


----------



## Gulpers

RHP said:


> It was there last time I passed! (I'll have to check the date of the Google earth image as well). (Whaaa)


Sure as hell wasn't there last Thursday when I passed with another Coastguard on our way to and from Crosby! (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers

Gulpers said:


> Sure as hell wasn't there last Thursday when I passed with another Coastguard on our way to and from Crosby! (Thumb)


See *this* article from North Wales Weekly News, September 2011 confirming demolition of East Jetty. (Bounce)


----------



## RHP

Gulpers said:


> See *this* article from North Wales Weekly News, September 2011 confirming demolition of East Jetty. (Bounce)


Thanks for that, I was beginning to suspect the Pikies! (Fly)


----------



## Gulpers

Update on situation from BBC News *here*.


----------



## seafoods

Good job well done by all Ray. Is 177 back on station now?


----------



## Gulpers

Thanks *seafoods*, it was a long night.
As far as I know, R177 is back at HMS Gannet. 
Both they, and the RAF Leconfield aircraft, did a great job in very tricky conditions. (Applause)


----------



## seafoods

Gulpers said:


> Thanks *seafoods*, it was a long night.
> As far as I know, R177 is back at HMS Gannet.
> Both they, and the RAF Leconfield aircraft, did a great job in very tricky conditions. (Applause)


I'm sure they did mate, the pilots can make the Seakings sing and dance, unbelievable what they can make them do. The winchmen must have balls of steel to do what they do. Last job we did with 177 was text book stuff from them, made a tricky job look easy. Cracking co-ordination job by you guys too and I'm sure the ground troups did a grand job as well.


----------



## seafoods

Gulpers said:


> Thanks *seafoods*, it was a long night.
> As far as I know, R177 is back at HMS Gannet.
> Both they, and the RAF Leconfield aircraft, did a great job in very tricky conditions. (Applause)


Wonder if anybody at Spring Place has noticed you get the odd evening job!


----------



## Cutsplice

I dont know much about Raynes Jetty apart seeing it from the road as I drive by. I have noted when vessels are berthed there they are always bow towards the shore, used to think why not stern to shore and much easier to steam off plus much more power going ahead than astern.
I do not know depth of water at low tide etc or if there are obstructions close to landward of the berth. Assuming obstructions close to landward of berth maybe prudent to berth bow inwards to avoid possible damage to rudder and propeller. However it looks to me like a berthing proceedure should only be undertaken in fair weather with a fair forecast also. I expect they are only there for a few hours loading which would invite berthing, loading etc with the possibility to be on an off before weather deteriates, but weather is sometimes unpredictable and one could easily be caught out.


----------



## dan928

its a 2 mins drive away from my house


----------



## eriskay

My late Father spent the most of his seagoing life in and out of Llandulas for stone on various Robertson's coasters and, on more than one occasion, he was 'on the carpet' for losing time or missing tides as a result of adverse conditions at the Quarries where he drew the line at berthing or departing due to weatheer and/or tidal conditions. As a Master, he was not renowned for sheltering, deriving the nickname around the coasts of 'Hurricane Dan'. I recall him saying that it would not be difficult, fully laden, to 'touch bottom', in adverse weather and unfavourable tidal conditions when leaving Llandulas Quarries.


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*



dan928 said:


> its a 2 mins drive away from my house


Dan,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - 40 minutes away from Llanddulas! (Wave)
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)*


----------



## Gulpers

*Latest updates*

All the latest developments can be followed on ITV Wales *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## exsailor

Gulpers said:


> All the latest developments can be followed on ITV Wales *here*. (Thumb)


Near the end of the mentioned article you get the usual journalistic description - the vessel is a 'tanker', and a few lines further on, 'the vessel is loaded with stone'.


----------



## Mad Landsman

exsailor said:


> Near the end of the mentioned article you get the usual journalistic description - the vessel is a 'tanker', and a few lines further on, 'the vessel is loaded with stone'.


Give 'em a bit of latitude - In Journo-land there are only two types of ship: Liners and Tankers.


----------



## Boatman25

Read somewhere that she is a total loss, cant remember where article is though


----------



## Trader

I also heard on the wireless on the day it happened a spokeswoman for one of the agencies saying that she had 40,000 tons of oil on board. She obviously meant 40,000 litres.


----------



## John Cassels

Trader said:


> I also heard on the wireless on the day it happened a spokeswoman for one of the agencies saying that she had 40,000 tons of oil on board. She obviously meant 40,000 litres.


Wouldn't be too sure about that !.


----------



## Boatman25

I have found the article here *http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-17645827* 

She is going to be cut up were she is for scrap


----------



## Derek Roger

Boatman25 said:


> I have found the article here *http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-17645827*
> 
> She is going to be cut up were she is for scrap


I like the British approach on this one ; dont P1ss about get it out of there and now !


----------



## Foundation Franklin

Although not connected to this incident, Raynes' Jetty is also where the ill-fated MV Swanland left from on it's final voyage last December.


----------



## lakercapt

For all the times that the "Roberson" ships went into LLandullas there but for the grace of God go us.
We took chances and never got caught out and I have memories of several occasions that we were partly loaded and the weather became really nasty and we stayed alongside to finish rather that have to go back alongside when the weather moderated (and the tide was right)


----------



## Compass Rose

Photo of the CARRIER being broken up in the Welsh Daily Post
http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/nor...stricken-ship-off-north-wales-55578-30721434/


----------



## Erimus

IFW Today report as follows...........

All fuel on board the stricken cargo ship Carrier has been successfully removed, the UK Maritime and Coastguard Agency (MCA) said.

There were 40,000 litres of fuel oil on board the ship when it ran aground in strong winds and heavy seas on 4 April, near Llanddulas on the North Wales coast.

There were fears that the battering the ship received in the bad weather after running aground could cause an environmental emergency. Some fuel did leak.

But an MCA spokeswoman said today: “The operation to remove the remaining 24,000 litres of fuel oil, along with oily water and other hazardous materials from the Carrier was completed yesterday evening.”

She added that the vessel remained aground, resting against concrete dolosse blocks on the beach. The owners of the vessel have declared it a total loss.

The spokeswoman said the company awarded the contract to remove the fuel oil from the vessel, had also been awarded the contract to cut the vessel up on site and remove it for recycling.



geoff


----------



## Gulpers

The operation to remove MV CARRIER from Llanddulas foreshore is complete.

Following Press Release from the MCA.

_The operation to remove the wreck of the cargo ship MV Carrier, which ran aground near Llanddulas, North Wales, was completed this week. It has taken contractors, PGC, less than six weeks to remove the wreck and all scrap materials from the vessel have now been removed from the site. However residual work to make the site, and immediate surrounding area, safe for public use will need completion. Speed restrictions on the A55 will remain in place and the cycle path closed until a full safety assessment is made next week. 

Although there was a small release of diesel fuel at the time of the incident, tests conducted on marine life, mussels and starfish from various locations by the Environment Agency Wales have been analysed throughout the operation and have found no traces of contamination. 

The vessel was carrying a cargo of limestone and had bunkers onboard of 40,000 litres of marine diesel fuel at the time of the incident. Holyhead Coastguard coordinated the rescue of the seven crewmen who were airlifted from the ship by a navy and RAF helicopter.

Although the A55 was closed when the vessel first beached, North Wales Police were able to quickly re-open it and it remained open throughout the clear-up operation.

Colin Mulvana, Deputy to the Secretary of States Representative for Maritime Salvage and Intervention said 

The Maritime and Coastguard Agency, Environment Agency Wales, North Wales Police and local authorities have worked with the salvage contractors, PGC Demolition to ensure that the wreck has been removed with minimal pollution and disruption.

Dave Edwell, from Environment Agency Wales added: 

Our officers have been on site over the last four weeks working closely with the contractors to oversee the demolition and to make sure the local environment is protected. Fortunately, the environmental impact of this incident has been minimal, and this is a result of the swift action taken by all agencies and contractors involved. 

ACC Pritchard, North Wales Police praised the excellent working relationships between the multi-agency working group set up to managing the salvage of the MV Carrier and was pleased the operation was completed ahead of schedule and with minimal impact locally. Safety remains a priority however and ACC Pritchard asked the closure of the cycle path and speed restrictions be observed until the site is fully reopened.

Posted By: Fred Caygill_


----------

